# "Shelf cloud" na Caranguejeira 4 Abril 2013



## Pedro L. (4 Abr 2013 às 17:52)

seguir o link e fazer like na pagina

hoje à tarde captei este momento de um inicio de tempestade

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.391294794302663.1073741827.359720000793476&type=1


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2013 às 20:16)

Excelente registo 
Mas o nome não é  nimbostratus, isso chama-se "Shelf cloud"  (sem tradução em português), que é um tipo de nuvem Arcus (Cumulus arcus), um tipo de nuvem associado à frente de rajada (gust-front) gerada por uma trovoada. Este tipo de nuvem e frente forma-se pelo avanço do ar frio que sai da corrente descendente duma trovoada. Quanto maior o contraste com a massa de ar que vai encontrando, mais marcadas e espectaculares podem ser essas nuvens.


----------



## Pedro L. (5 Abr 2013 às 10:21)

*fiilmagem da nuvem shelf-cloud dia 4-4-2013*


----------

